
A Brief History of Alibaba Founders - gwendolynregina
https://iprice.sg/trends/insights/history-jack-ma-alibaba-18-founders/
======
nullnilvoid
One thing that stands out is that Alibaba has 18 founders. It is almost
unheard of in the west. Jack Ma is a true legend. He has a humble background
and failed college entrance exam three times before being accepted into an
ordinary school (Gates and Jobs entered school without much a problem).

~~~
est
Aliababa was almost like pyramid selling in the beginning tbh.

------
netsharc
I remember watching this documentary made by their (American) VP of marketing:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7i825QzKB8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7i825QzKB8),
chronicling their origins and their fight with eBay.

~~~
dmix
Jack Ma started off teaching english for $12/month? Ha. Interesting doc so
far, a bit quirky/low budget but interesting...

Do you know what year this was made?

~~~
netsharc
If you google "Crocodile in the Yangtze", it says released in 2012. The
trailer has better video quality, my YouTube link is most probably pirated
(and they added the Chinese subtitles, which means re-encoding).

------
Bucephalus355
Worth pointing out that this blog, somewhat well followed in investment
circles, claims 90% of Alibaba’s revenue, at least since the 2014 financial
reports, is completely fraudulent: [https://deep-throat-
ipo.blogspot.com](https://deep-throat-ipo.blogspot.com)

They are doing the old Enron trick of creating hundreds of shell subsidies
(over 900 at this point...many of which don’t even have a website or more than
a single corporate officer / employee) to hide the debt.

~~~
chenster
Even I wanted to believe it is all true, how credible is the source that is
apparently from the anonymous Blogspot post?

~~~
jayalpha
[https://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2015/10/alibaba-yeah-
righ...](https://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2015/10/alibaba-yeah-right-
jack.html)

[https://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2015/09/job-interview-
que...](https://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2015/09/job-interview-questions-
size-and-scope.html)

------
carlsborg
He was 35, and it was peak of cycle/just before the dot com crash.

